# Sould I dye my hair red? *pics*



## KAIA (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi There!!!!

So, I'm soo bored of my hairstyle right now, not because is ugly, but because I have it since dec. 2007, and I totally need a change!
So, this is how I look now (even though the pic is old, but I still look the same lol)
Very Dark brown hair (almost black) with the platinum blonde highlights. I'm also NC35.







And I'm thinking to dye my hair red, no more platinum highlights! just red.

like this red.







And... this is me again, this picture is from 2007, but this is how I'm planning to keep my hair (style wise) I'm letting my bangs grow out, and I'm doing my hair on one side, just like this picture. nothing special really, I love bangs, but I think keeping my hair on one side, makes my face looks slimmer since I have round face. 







Question is... Do you think it's gonna look good on me??? If not, could you please give recommendations? 
I also have a question... what should I do with my eyebrows??? I love my dark eyebrows, but i think it might look weird with red hair, don't you think?



THANKS SO MUCH!!!!
XOXO
KAIA


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this red would look really good on you! (but i'm biased because i love and have red hair lol) and my eyebrows are dark (although so is my red), they're black but they look more grey because they're quite sparse ¬¬
They might look okay with this red, I'm not really one for matching eyebrows to hair anyway


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the red would look good, its a little lighter than my hair so I also might be biased. If you keep that hair style your hair will be covering your brows mostly, I think it will break them up and it will look fine, I don't put red in my brows, they are naturally blonde and I just darken them with a pencil and a light hand. Hey if you don't like it, you can always go back, that's a woman's prerogative to change her mind! as long as you have a colorist that knows what they are doing! a few years ago I had light auburn hair, and had it changed from that to platinum blonde and it turned out fantastic, don't let anyone tell ya you won't be able to get the red out, you can if you have a good stylist!!


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 11, 2009)

go for it!
red would look fab on you. 

love the 2nd pic of you! you're so adorable!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 11, 2009)

I love that red & even that haircut, very cute!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks girls!

BTW I just noticed, I wrote SOULD instead of SHOULD , I'm sorry but I'm so hungry right now.. I think I ate the 'H' lol.lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Lol


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 11, 2009)

Do it!
I love red hair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that red will look hot on you....


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that most sultry or exotic brunettes can totally pull of dark red hair... and you're both sultry and exotic... do it, it will be hot. As for the brows, I think they might look good dark... don't make any plans for them until you see what it looks like with red hair.  Also post after pics if you can!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 11, 2009)

Go for the red, you can definitely pull it off.
Your brows should look fine dark the contrast won't be that bad, trust me go for it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 11, 2009)

Red would look great on you!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I think that most sultry or exotic brunettes can totally pull of dark red hair... and you're both sultry and exotic... do it, it will be hot. As for the brows, I think they might look good dark... don't make any plans for them until you see what it looks like with red hair.  Also post after pics if you can!_

 

Thanks so much for the compliments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K, Ladies, I took a decision I'm going or it! YAY!! I'm gonna dye it in few days, 'cause i gotta make an appointment with my colorist.

And I'm definetely taking some pics!!!
I'm so excited!!!!!

Thanks so much again!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you will look great in red! Red is fun color I had it few years ago and loved it. Post some pictures!


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 12, 2009)

You'll look pretty no matter what! I think red sounds fun. It definitely wouldn't be unflattering.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it would be absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 14, 2009)

red would look great on you!!  Def go for it!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the red would be hot hot hot! If you do it, please show us!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2009)

That would be gorgeous!


----------

